# Gaylord area



## rlpalm2001 (Apr 27, 2018)

Planned my first morel trip up northern Michigan (Gaylord, Atlanta area) for May 9-11. Getting nervous now with the colder than normal weather. I've already paid for a cabin--anyone from around there think this warmer weather will get them popping by then?


----------



## MI_forager_chick (Apr 28, 2018)

rlpalm2001 said:


> Planned my first morel trip up northern Michigan (Gaylord, Atlanta area) for May 9-11. Getting nervous now with the colder than normal weather. I've already paid for a cabin--anyone from around there think this warmer weather will get them popping by then?



They should be by then


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

rlpalm2001 said:


> Planned my first morel trip up northern Michigan (Gaylord, Atlanta area) for May 9-11. Getting nervous now with the colder than normal weather. I've already paid for a cabin--anyone from around there think this warmer weather will get them popping by then?


Ill be there the week after and hope for the best. Please post finds, info. I would really appreciate it. I checked soil temps. there yesterday and they were still in the 30's. Good luck my man.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

MMH, Still a lot of snow in the woods by me, ground is still froze solid too. On the good side, it's supposed to warm up starting next week.


----------



## Caroo (Apr 26, 2018)

Sadness, we want to come up Baldwin/Cadillac region for the first time to hunt and the weather has us guessing when to plan too. More than normal, stupid snow.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Also, most of the woods around my area " Lewiston " has also been lumbered out. Started doing that about 3 years ago and haven't stopped yet !


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jack said:


> MMH, Still a lot of snow in the woods by me, ground is still froze solid too. On the good side, it's supposed to warm up starting next week.


Thank you for the information Jack. I am going to try hunting burn sites this year. There are several within 50 miles of where we will stay and I assume, (hope) the soil will heat up a little sooner in those areas. Good luck to all.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Caroo said:


> Sadness, we want to come up Baldwin/Cadillac region for the first time to hunt and the weather has us guessing when to plan too. More than normal, stupid snow.


Soil Temps. In the Baldwin area are averaging around 48 degrees so still may be a bit early there. Are you from Northern IN? I am from Angola


----------



## Caroo (Apr 26, 2018)

mmh said:


> Soil Temps. In the Baldwin area are averaging around 48 degrees so still may be a bit early there. Are you from Northern IN? I am from Angola


Yep. In Ft.Wayne


----------



## Freddiebeartn (Mar 12, 2018)

rlpalm2001 said:


> Planned my first morel trip up northern Michigan (Gaylord, Atlanta area) for May 9-11. Getting nervous now with the colder than normal weather. I've already paid for a cabin--anyone from around there think this warmer weather will get them popping by then?


I'm currently living in Tennessee and planning a trip to Traverse City the weekend of the 12th. I have a friend that his friend found the mother load in that area. Talked to my uncle yesterday and he has only found one small one. The snow more ice has melted in that area and should have warmer weather for the next ten days. he did say it has been dry outside the ice. If anyone has any info to share that would be greatly appreciated that its a 11 hour drive and 40 years since I've hunted Morels up there. I do get to visit but sorry family its Morel season.


----------



## JumboJimmy (Apr 22, 2018)

rlpalm2001 said:


> Planned my first morel trip up northern Michigan (Gaylord, Atlanta area) for May 9-11. Getting nervous now with the colder than normal weather. I've already paid for a cabin--anyone from around there think this warmer weather will get them popping by then?


----------



## JumboJimmy (Apr 22, 2018)

I have found Blacks East of Gaylord along Hwy. 32, around that time. Looks as if the season is going to be running late this year. Good Luck and enjoy your trip anyway!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Freddiebeartn said:


> I'm currently living in Tennessee and planning a trip to Traverse City the weekend of the 12th. I have a friend that his friend found the mother load in that area. Talked to my uncle yesterday and he has only found one small one. The snow more ice has melted in that area and should have warmer weather for the next ten days. he did say it has been dry outside the ice. If anyone has any info to share that would be greatly appreciated that its a 11 hour drive and 40 years since I've hunted Morels up there. I do get to visit but sorry family its Morel season.


I do not have any specific information but suggest you go online and search for msu automated weather network. You can find hi/lo air temps, soil temps and precipitation for the last month and that should be helpful. I have never hunted the area but being closer to the lake it is usually earlier than farther inland. From the data I have seen on temps. they are where you want them to be but I have no info. on rainfall. Good luck


----------



## Freddiebeartn (Mar 12, 2018)

mmh said:


> I do not have any specific information but suggest you go online and search for msu automated weather network. You can find hi/lo air temps, soil temps and precipitation for the last month and that should be helpful. I have never hunted the area but being closer to the lake it is usually earlier than farther inland. From the data I have seen on temps. they are where you want them to be but I have no info. on rainfall. Good luck


Wow thank you for the msu automated weather network. That site is AWESOME.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Freddiebeartn said:


> Wow thank you for the msu automated weather network. That site is AWESOME.


Good Luck and let me know how you do.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey Jack anyone finding blacks yet up in your area? My aunt lives in Grayling and found a couple nice grays in her front yard.


----------



## Jpexcursion (May 11, 2018)

They are starting off great up there I am sure you will have luck just I would start looking on southern facing slopes


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

jms0001 said:


> Hey Jack anyone finding blacks yet up in your area? My aunt lives in Grayling and found a couple nice grays in her front yard.


I've only seen a few Blacks being found, but I haven't been out myself yet. Blacks grow in my front yard and Whites grow in my back yard, nothing has come up in either yet.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

jack said:


> I've only seen a few Blacks being found, but I haven't been out myself yet. Blacks grow in my front yard and Whites grow in my back yard, nothing has come up in either yet.


 Thanks Jack, appreciate the info


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jack said:


> I've only seen a few Blacks being found, but I haven't been out myself yet. Blacks grow in my front yard and Whites grow in my back yard, nothing has come up in either yet.


Jack, Will your yard be producing next weekend? Ill be in the area and would like to look around. LOL


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

mmh said:


> Jack, Will your yard be producing next weekend? Ill be in the area and would like to look around. LOL


 I doubt it, the Blacks in the front yard haven't shown yet. The only thing producing is Talley's.....LOL


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

mmh said:


> Jack, Will your yard be producing next weekend? Ill be in the area and would like to look around. LOL


Lol lets just line up!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Freddiebeartn said:


> Wow thank you for the msu automated weather network. That site is AWESOME.


Love the beard there Freddie..lol


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

What are the red cups im seeing everywhere @jack


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

You found some scarlet cups? I haven't seen any this year. Funny thing is I didn't see any last year either.

They are said to be edible but difficult to clean.

I really want to get out there and pick morels tomorrow but it's mother's day and have to do the family thing. Stupid family.

I'm going to sneak to the local park first thing in the morning. Don't have to be in Jackson until noon.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Like Celticcurl said, probably Scarlet cups ( Sarcoscypha coccinea ) By me they grow all over the place right now.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

celticcurl said:


> You found some scarlet cups? I haven't seen any this year. Funny thing is I didn't see any last year either.
> 
> They are said to be edible but difficult to clean.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

jack said:


> Like Celticcurl said, probably Scarlet cups ( Sarcoscypha coccinea ) By me they grow all over the place right now.
> View attachment 7086


Thank you @jack yes they were everywhere very beautiful


----------



## MI_forager_chick (Apr 28, 2018)

Freddiebeartn said:


> I'm currently living in Tennessee and planning a trip to Traverse City the weekend of the 12th. I have a friend that his friend found the mother load in that area. Talked to my uncle yesterday and he has only found one small one. The snow more ice has melted in that area and should have warmer weather for the next ten days. he did say it has been dry outside the ice. If anyone has any info to share that would be greatly appreciated that its a 11 hour drive and 40 years since I've hunted Morels up there. I do get to visit but sorry family its Morel season.



I found a couple now in the traverse city area.


----------



## Freddiebeartn (Mar 12, 2018)

MI_forager_chick said:


> I found a couple now in the traverse city area.


Great news thank you


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

My Sister had some friends that were visiting family in Lake City and told her there were good sized yellows in their yard.


----------



## john w. yoakum (Apr 29, 2018)

MI_forager_chick said:


> I found a couple now in the traverse city area.


what kind of morels did you find ?


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

@jack, Be in the area Tomorrow, any words of wisdom?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

MMH, Ya, go to Talley's !! I've only been out for a short time around the house and found a bunch of Fiddleheads for dinner.....that's it !


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jack said:


> I doubt it, the Blacks in the front yard haven't shown yet. The only thing producing is Talley's.....LOL


 Jack, We will try our areas, and if they don't pan out I will suggest that we return to our Mecca, "Jacks town" which is the First spot my father hunted and the first spot I was taken to with Grandpa, Uncles and my Father. I would like to go back and hunt at least for the nostalgia of the site. If things don't go well Maybe we could meet at Talleys for a burger and a beer, I would like my Father to meet you. I have your number so if we head that way maybe we could meet. I have no idea where we will hunt, we hit the woods within a 50 mile radius of Gaylord so I have no firm Idea if we will be In Town. I would like to offer my labor to clean your yard of those pesky Morels.LOL


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm a dismal failure. 
2 days and 100 bucks in gas and all I found was 3 little mushrooms.

One was a half inch very fresh black morel in Roscommon state forest.

Another was an old and yet small black from the National forest over by Bitely.

The 3rd was a very fresh but young and warped white found at the Maple River state game area.

I'm having a terrible year. That puts me up to 20 but that includes the huge yellows I picked in Arkansas.

It was so dry up there.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

*Celticcurl*
There's an old saying.....Prepare to spend your kids inheritance and family savings on the pursuit of wild mushrooms....lol


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

_*MMH, *_I am currently out of town for a few days, or I would have been happy to hook up at Talley's. _*I haven't been in there in quite some time*_......I also have some Ocean Front Property for sale in Arizona......LOL


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Hunted today and got skunked, will be looking for low ground tomorrow.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

mmh said:


> Hunted today and got skunked, will be looking for low ground tomorrow.


MMH, are you in Jack’s area of Lewiston or are you further north? Just curious, me and my group will be up in the area next weekend. Johannesburg, off of Camp 8 rd


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

mmh said:


> Hunted today and got skunked, will be looking for low ground tomorrow.


Likewise mmh, too dry where I hunted today. Try some lower ground deeper in the woods tomorrow .


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

PS. I'm just north of Gaylord


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jms0001 said:


> MMH, are you in Jack’s area of Lewiston or are you further north? Just curious, me and my group will be up in the area next weekend. Johannesburg, off of Camp 8 rd


Staying a bit South of Gaylord, Hunted a little west of Lewiston today. May head to the area you are talking about but our sweet spot has had the ash cut out a couple of years ago. There is more area around there that we may explore. If we get that way I will post any finds and any other info. that may be helpful. If there is not significant rain soon you may want reconsider your trip.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

mmh said:


> Staying a bit South of Gaylord, Hunted a little west of Lewiston today. May head to the area you are talking about but our sweet spot has had the ash cut out a couple of years ago. There is more area around there that we may explore. If we get that way I will post any finds and any other info. that may be helpful. If there is not significant rain soon you may want reconsider your trip.


Thank you for the info. Much appreciated. I know they started clear cutting that area a couple years ago, I’m hoping we might actually get into the blacks. Looks like maybe you guys are going to get rain tomorrow, we’ll keep our fingers crossed. Good luck !!


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Finally getting some much needed* RAIN*


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

T tom said:


> Hi Jack, any idea how far up a guy needs to go on memorial day weekend


Wish I could say Tom, but I just don't know. I have a friend that has picked my area and said the Blacks are just starting and are very small. She found around 200 but that was several days of picking.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Rained most of the day but has to help. and for my day.........Wait for it..... .....................Four small blacks weighing in at .06 ounce,


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

mmh said:


> Rained most of the day but has to help. and for my day.........Wait for it..... .....................Four small blacks weighing in at .06 ounce,


So whats the thinking my friend...still to early ??


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

Well we tried a couple spots today . No luck. Yes Vern I would say Memorial Day Weekend should be at least decent with the rain and warmth. Elmgirl should do good. I will tty again on the 29th .


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

morelas must-shroom said:


> Well we tried a couple spots today . No luck. Yes Vern I would say Memorial Day Weekend should be at least decent with the rain and warmth. Elmgirl should do good. I will tty again on the 29th .


That was T tom asking but thanks ....i decided to give it up pal..


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

vern said:


> So whats the thinking my friend...still to early ??


My good sir In my opinion you are correct in thinking its early.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

morelas must-shroom said:


> Well we tried a couple spots today . No luck. Yes Vern I would say Memorial Day Weekend should be at least decent with the rain and warmth. Elmgirl should do good. I will tty again on the 29th .


Morelas, Went to the only swamps that I know of that have ever produced for me. Nothing around the swamps but the 4 finds in that woods (East of here) Tomorrow will be trying an area that has immature choke cherries in open ground. I have found morels under these trees but have not purposely hunted them. Gonna try things I haven't recently. Gonna need to try whatever. The blacks today were under Aspen. Good luck on tomorrows hunt. I do not know if you read my earlier post giving the total weight of the find at .06 ounces. Will put them in with mornings scrambled eggs.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Jack, Do Morels associate more with Quaking or Big tooth Aspen or is it the same?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Big Tooth Aspen ( Populus grandidentata ) not sure about Quaking Aspen ( Populus tremuloides )


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jack said:


> Big Tooth Aspen ( Populus grandidentata ) not sure about Quaking Aspen ( Populus tremuloides )


On the west side of the interstate the ground cover, Leeks and may apples looked like it should be well into greys if not early yellow. I dug some leeks and that is all I took out of the woods today.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

mmh said:


> I dug some leeks and that is all I took out of the woods today.


Do the Leeks have any size to them yet ?


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jack said:


> Do the Leeks have any size to them yet ?


Jack, I don't know exactly how answer that other than to estimate the length of the leaves which were up to about ten inches long.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

mmh said:


> Jack, I don't know exactly how answer that other than to estimate the length of the leaves which were up to about ten inches long.


I just wondered how big the bulbs are right now.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jack said:


> I just wondered how big the bulbs are right now.


The biggest were about the size of my thumbnail. Is there a correlation between bulb size and Morel growth?


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Jack, I did find a black cup fungi but could not Identify, too many pictures with similar looking characteristics. Any idea what it might be?


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Jack, I have rethought the Leeks bulb size and I think they were more like the size of half my thumbnail. What are you finding?


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

I’m a little east of Gaylord and it’s pretty slow. Skeeters and black flies are terrible. Got about 2 dozen after a few hours of hunting, mostly blacks, some small grays and a couple yellows. Could use some rain. Seems like West is the best right now


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jms0001 said:


> I’m a little east of Gaylord and it’s pretty slow. Skeeters and black flies are terrible. Got about 2 dozen after a few hours of hunting, mostly blacks, some small grays and a couple yellows. Could use some rain. Seems like West is the best right now


I found four last weekend in the same general area so you are doing much better. I posted on the Indiana board some Info. that might be helpful. (USDA growing zones for the state of Michigan) I think your idea of west is a good idea and maybe think about a little South also. Please keep posting.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

I am sorry I did not provide all the information on how to access the growing zone info. please refer to my previous post, I have added the info. that I left out. Wish I was there with you. Go get um.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

mmh said:


> What are you finding?


I haven't been out, doing too much fishing, nailing some slab gills & 10 to 13 inch perch ! The gills haven't started to spawn yet and I've got a bunch in the freezer already.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jack said:


> I haven't been out, doing too much fishing, nailing some slab gills & 10 to 13 inch perch ! The gills haven't started to spawn yet and I've got a bunch in the freezer already.
> View attachment 7981


That lower left hand Gill looks big enough to take you little finger off. And you didn't even mention the 14 inch Crappie. I see that things are not really going your way right now but I'm sure your luck will turn, keep plugging away my good Man. LOL


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Got a solid 2 hours of hard rain so things are looking up. For Monday/Tuesday maybe. Excited to get out to in the morning. No other campers where I’m at, never seen so few people in this area, especially for memorial weekend. More for us I hope. Will keep posting progress


----------



## jabster (Apr 13, 2017)

jms0001 said:


> Got a solid 2 hours of hard rain so things are looking up. For Monday/Tuesday maybe. Excited to get out to in the morning. No other campers where I’m at, never seen so few people in this area, especially for memorial weekend. More for us I hope. Will keep posting progress


how do u think wed. and thurs. will b?


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

jabster said:


> how do u think wed. and thurs. will b?


We got more good rain overnight, I would imagine it’ll take a day or 2 for it to really have an affect so I think that will be good timing


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Well I threw in the towel today. Found 3 more grays on a short hunt but I think we need a couple days for the rain to take affect. In my opinion. Grabbed some ramps and hit the highway. A friend of mine hit a nice spot off Meridian Rd and found about 60 nice fresh grays, under standing dead ash trees. So that seems good for the coming week. My dad and some other friends will be staying up through Wednesday. If I hear anything good I will post


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey JMS

Where was the rain? 

I'm heading up tomorrow.

I'll be sure to be prepared for the bugs.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

jms0001 said:


> Well I threw in the towel today. Found 3 more grays on a short hunt but I think we need a couple days for the rain to take affect. In my opinion. Grabbed some ramps and hit the highway. A friend of mine hit a nice spot off Meridian Rd and found about 60 nice fresh grays, under standing dead ash trees. So that seems good for the coming week. My dad and some other friends will be staying up through Wednesday. If I hear anything good I will post


What area did u hang the towell up in


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

I was a little east of Gaylord in Johannesburg up off Camp 8 Rd. Some friends stayed in Lewiston last night and they got pretty good rain down there too. By the way, everyone around there is out of bug spray so make sure you stock up before you get there.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for the report JMS

I'm heading out sometime this afternoon after the holiday crowd is gone. Not looking forward to the bugs. They are bad enough here in Ingham county. We've had a lot of rain this year. Too bad it didn't all go north!


----------



## john w. yoakum (Apr 29, 2018)

elmgirl said:


> What area did u hang the towell up in


i hunted boyne falls area...didnt find any...but everything looked good


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

we hunted boyne area also no good stayed in gaylord got a nice rain storm saturday eve there bugs are terrible in the woods there


----------



## jabster (Apr 13, 2017)

deerslayer5656 said:


> we hunted boyne area also no good stayed in gaylord got a nice rain storm saturday eve there bugs are terrible in the woods there


did they get any rain at all in the boyne area? we are planning a short trip tomorrow. hunting wed. thurs.


----------



## john w. yoakum (Apr 29, 2018)

jabster said:


> did they get any rain at all in the boyne area? we are planning a short trip tomorrow. hunting wed. thurs.


boyne falls had a good rain friday morning..i dont lknow after that ...i came home saturday


----------



## jabster (Apr 13, 2017)

john w. yoakum said:


> boyne falls had a good rain friday morning..i dont lknow after that ...i came home saturday


thanks for the info jw just 2 of us going.will take laptop and report wed. ev.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jabster said:


> thanks for the info jw just 2 of us going.will take laptop and report wed. ev.


Family members were up North riding horses, stumbled across 6 big yellows. I am so confused and frustrated with this season I am becoming a wreck.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

mmh said:


> Family members were up North riding horses, stumbled across 6 big yellows. I am so confused and frustrated with this season I am becoming a wreck.


What area lol


----------



## morelcommander (May 19, 2017)

I was in Gaylord Thumb lake area Fri late through Sunday evening . Hunted total of 8 hours hard had a one gallon bag nice fresh yellow s....I do not think even w the rain they had Sat night it's gonna happen this year..that's my opinion...


----------



## Laura Mobley (May 27, 2018)

jms0001 said:


> Got a solid 2 hours of hard rain so things are looking up. For Monday/Tuesday maybe. Excited to get out to in the morning. No other campers where I’m at, never seen so few people in this area, especially for memorial weekend. More for us I hope. Will keep posting progress


You’re right! It’s unbelievably quiet up here. Friends found a single yellow. Me=0 lol Still hopeful they’ll appear this week. Saturday’s rain didn’t seem to help too much. Still very dry


----------



## Laura Mobley (May 27, 2018)

deerslayer5656 said:


> we hunted boyne area also no good stayed in gaylord got a nice rain storm saturday eve there bugs are terrible in the woods there


Oh my the bugs! It’s been miserable for my dog. Luckily the mosquitoes don’t like me, but still hate having them buzz me lol


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> What area lol


Elmgirl, cant give you specific location, It was East of the Interstate.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

morelcommander said:


> I was in Gaylord Thumb lake area Fri late through Sunday evening . Hunted total of 8 hours hard had a one gallon bag nice fresh yellow s....I do not think even w the rain they had Sat night it's gonna happen this year..that's my opinion...
> View attachment 8029


It is tradition for us to stop at the Whippy Dip so my wife and sister can get some ice cream but they had to find a certain amount of Morels to get their treats. No Whippy for them this year.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Jack, My brother will be heading back up this weekend. Any thoughts?


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

mmh said:


> Elmgirl, cant give you specific location, It was East of the Interstate.


i was just jokin with ya in my honest opinion its too hot up there i sat in the car a couple time up north just didnt even have confidence in lots of areas we searched.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

@jack whats your opinion on gaylord area for this weekend?


----------



## jabster (Apr 13, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> @jack whats your opinion on gaylord area for this weekend?


stay home got home yest. boyne area only found 2 season over, they also had good rain wed. nite,dont think it will help.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

jabster said:


> stay home got home yest. boyne area only found 2 season over, they also had good rain wed. nite,dont think it will help.


Thank you weve already decided were done for the season


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

It was so crappy around here this year I didn't even go, plus the fact that my camera took a dump ! I apologize for lousy pictures till I find a new one. All I've been doing is fishing, but I did find some nice Oysters at the boat ramp, to go along with some Bluegills for dinner.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

@jack how can i personal msg someone without it displaying on forum


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> What area lol


Click on their picture, click on their profile, send message.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> Click on their picture, click on their profile, send message.


Thank you


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> @jack how can i personal msg someone without it displaying on forum


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Heck, Vern taught me that & if we can figure it out.... well need I say more?


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> Heck, Vern taught me that & if we can figure it out.... well need I say more?


Does that msg display publicly on their profile ....sry im having hard time figuring it out it appears to be displayed publicly


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> Does that msg display publicly on their profile ....sry im having hard time figuring it out it appears to be displayed publicly


Just sent one to you to test it


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> Just sent one to you to test it


Thank you as it is important


----------



## jabster (Apr 13, 2017)

jack said:


> It was so crappy around here this year I didn't even go, plus the fact that my camera took a dump ! I apologize for lousy pictures till I find a new one. All I've been doing is fishing, but I did find some nice Oysters at the boat ramp, to go along with some Bluegills for dinner.
> View attachment 8134
> View attachment 8135


nice pile of gills


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Since my camera took a dump, I'm considering this camera. Has anyone had any experience with it ? My last one was similar ( Pentax W90 ) I thought it took exceptionally good pictures for *not* being a DSLR and I believe Ricoh has bought out Pentax now. The old one also had a Ricoh lens.


----------



## old man (May 7, 2013)

Chloe and I say goodbye, until next year-GOD BLESS


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

old man said:


> Chloe and I say goodbye, until next year-GOD BLESS


Don't say good-bye, stick around for the Summer & Fall mushrooms, some of them even better that Morels......I know, hard to believe , right....but it's true !!


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

*Summer & Fall Mushrooms*
Hey!! I'll chime in on this.

What's so great about mushrooming in the woods other times of the year is the number of edible mushrooms you can find on the same trip.

This pic below shows *5 different types of edible mushrooms I picked on just one October 10th trip into the woods.*


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

I see you said Oct. I was going to say, Entoloma abortivum already.......


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jack said:


> Don't say good-bye, stick around for the Summer & Fall mushrooms, some of them even better that Morels......I know, hard to believe , right....but it's true !!


I would like your opinion on the Mushrooms that are even better than Morels. I want to hunt others and like to start with the tastiest.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

jack said:


> Since my camera took a dump, I'm considering this camera. Has anyone had any experience with it ? My last one was similar ( Pentax W90 ) I thought it took exceptionally good pictures for *not* being a DSLR and I believe Ricoh has bought out Pentax now. The old one also had a Ricoh lens.
> View attachment 8202


Jack . . . you get a new camera yet?

Every year or two I spend some time looking so if mine goes kaput I can replace it without a long delay for my apparently necessary busy-mind analysis.

My strategy for the last 14 years has been to wear one out and get an identical one for replacement. I've had three almost identical Sony Cybershot's buying the second of the three used but apparently newish.

My image storage is at 25+ thousand images taken with those 3 cameras. Once I rode the learning curve (it took me several years before I'd used most of the functions on the first camera) I decided "that's good enough!".

So, share some more of your thoughts on a camera for you. I like the quality of the pics you share and you probably use the same camera for the videos. yes?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

One of my favorites is the Parasol mushroom ( Macrolepiota procera) and the Shaggy Parasol ( Chlorophyllum rhacodes ) However, don't confuse the latter with the poisonous Chlorophyllum molybdites. Our version of the King Bolete is also an excellent edible. Others are Coprinus comatus, Cantharellus species, Cortinarius caperatus ( Gypsy Mushroom ), Polyporus umbellata, Grifola frondosa, Laetiporus sulphureus and cincinnatus, Marasmius oreades, ( Fairy Ring Mushroom ) Hyphloma lateritium, ( Brick Caps ) Summer Oysters, ( Pleurotus ostreatus complex ) I say that because it doesn't grow on Aspen , like the licorice smelling one on Poplar in the Spring. These I only find on Maple stumps & logs in the summer. These are the ones I go after the most in the Summer & Fall. Then again, a lot depends on what recipes you use. Hope this helps somewhat cause I could still go on, although, some are not quit as good as Morels.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

SB, Nope, haven't decided on one yet, but I have it narrowed down to 2, Either the Olympus Tough TG-5, or Ricoh's WG-50. My old Pentax W-90 had a Ricoh lens, so I'm kind'a leaning towards that one. Both are in the same price range. Both are also good up to 30 something feet under water, without a case too. My videos I shoot with a JVC Everio in HD.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

SB, One little trick I learned with my old camera, was to back up 2 to 5 feet and zoom in, ( on a trip-pod or bean bag of course ) Seems like when I tried macro or real close ups they were always still a little blurry. Getting back and zooming in seemed to clear that problem up.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Jack,
I am of course looking forward to the upcoming Morel season and am sure you are also. I have a question concerning the black Morels I find up North.
Most often the smaller one I find are a near perfect conical shape and have a richer color, a velvet look with much narrower stems as opposed to the larger one which
which more resemble other Morels. Are these the same species with the larger ones just transforming as they age or are they actually different. The larger ones will fill the skillet faster but I think the smaller "velvets" are the most beautiful Morel of all. Thank You, MMH


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

So am I understanding that a few spotty black ARE being found right now?

Are these just outliers in very specific areas like sun-drenched front yards?

I got soil temps in the mid 50's by me at the moment. Things look decent.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

jack said:


> One of my favorites is the Parasol mushroom ( Macrolepiota procera) and the Shaggy Parasol ( Chlorophyllum rhacodes ) However, don't confuse the latter with the poisonous Chlorophyllum molybdites. Our version of the King Bolete is also an excellent edible. Others are Coprinus comatus, Cantharellus species, Cortinarius caperatus ( Gypsy Mushroom ), Polyporus umbellata, Grifola frondosa, Laetiporus sulphureus and cincinnatus, Marasmius oreades, ( Fairy Ring Mushroom ) Hyphloma lateritium, ( Brick Caps ) Summer Oysters, ( Pleurotus ostreatus complex ) I say that because it doesn't grow on Aspen , like the licorice smelling one on Poplar in the Spring. These I only find on Maple stumps & logs in the summer. These are the ones I go after the most in the Summer & Fall. Then again, a lot depends on what recipes you use. Hope this helps somewhat cause I could still go on, although, some are not quit as good as Morels.
> View attachment 8794
> View attachment 8796


"Our version of the King Bolete" is what exactly @jack?


----------



## gbmillerman (Apr 24, 2014)

noskydaddy said:


> So am I understanding that a few spotty black ARE being found right now?
> 
> Are these just outliers in very specific areas like sun-drenched front yards?
> 
> I got soil temps in the mid 50's by me at the moment. Things look decent.


Mid 50’s must be at the surface, I took a 4 inch reading in the garden with wide open sun and got to 46, still a couple weeks to go, especially with the cool weather coming.


----------



## gbmillerman (Apr 24, 2014)

mmh said:


> Jack,
> I am of course looking forward to the upcoming Morel season and am sure you are also. I have a question concerning the black Morels I find up North.
> Most often the smaller one I find are a near perfect conical shape and have a richer color, a velvet look with much narrower stems as opposed to the larger one which
> which more resemble other Morels. Are these the same species with the larger ones just transforming as they age or are they actually different. The larger ones will fill the skillet faster but I think the smaller "velvets" are the most beautiful Morel of all. Thank You, MMH


There are 2 or possibly 3 different black morels that grow North of the 45th, the regular angusticeps, Capita which is most likely a burn Morel and Septimelata which is probably your velvet.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

noskydaddy said:


> "Our version of the King Bolete" is what exactly @jack?


There are variations of the truth King Bolete. California has Boletus edulis var. grandedulis. Not sure what the East coast version is. When I get some time I'll try and dig some information up.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

mmh said:


> Jack,
> I am of course looking forward to the upcoming Morel season and am sure you are also. I have a question concerning the black Morels I find up North.
> Most often the smaller one I find are a near perfect conical shape and have a richer color, a velvet look with much narrower stems as opposed to the larger one which
> which more resemble other Morels. Are these the same species with the larger ones just transforming as they age or are they actually different. The larger ones will fill the skillet faster but I think the smaller "velvets" are the most beautiful Morel of all. Thank You, MMH


The best thing I can say is to buy Ascomycete Fungi of North America by Beug, Bessette and Bessette. There's better than 25 different Morels listed in there. I can tell a few apart, but most I'd say you would need to scope. This publication is the most current one out. 2014


----------



## Jmay (Jul 3, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> "Our version of the King Bolete" is what exactly @jack?





jack said:


> There are variations of the truth King Bolete. California has Boletus edulis var. grandedulis. Not sure what the East coast version is. When I get some time I'll try and dig some information up.


I am curious also on some kings I find. I have did some research but always comes back to boletes that are not suppose to be in the N..E. but I am a newby at this still.
I have one king producing woods that have a reddish look to it's cap, with beautiful rediculated stems on them. But the same woods also has the more typical looking Edulis that most find around here in michigan.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Jmay said:


> I am curious also on some kings I find. I have did some research but always comes back to boletes that are not suppose to be in the N..E. but I am a newby at this still.
> I have one king producing woods that have a reddish look to it's cap, with beautiful rediculated stems on them. But the same woods also has the more typical looking Edulis that most find around here in michigan.


Did it look like this?


----------



## Jmay (Jul 3, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> Did it look like this?
> 
> View attachment 13460


Here is a couple of the reddish capped kings I find.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jack said:


> One of my favorites is the Parasol mushroom ( Macrolepiota procera) and the Shaggy Parasol ( Chlorophyllum rhacodes ) However, don't confuse the latter with the poisonous Chlorophyllum molybdites. Our version of the King Bolete is also an excellent edible. Others are Coprinus comatus, Cantharellus species, Cortinarius caperatus ( Gypsy Mushroom ), Polyporus umbellata, Grifola frondosa, Laetiporus sulphureus and cincinnatus, Marasmius oreades, ( Fairy Ring Mushroom ) Hyphloma lateritium, ( Brick Caps ) Summer Oysters, ( Pleurotus ostreatus complex ) I say that because it doesn't grow on Aspen , like the licorice smelling one on Poplar in the Spring. These I only find on Maple stumps & logs in the summer. These are the ones I go after the most in the Summer & Fall. Then again, a lot depends on what recipes you use. Hope this helps somewhat cause I could still go on, although, some are not quit as good as Morels.
> View attachment 8794
> View attachment 8796


Nice spread of natures bounty.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jack said:


> The best thing I can say is to buy Ascomycete Fungi of North America by Beug, Bessette and Bessette. There's better than 25 different Morels listed in there. I can tell a few apart, but most I'd say you would need to scope. This publication is the most current one out. 2014


Thank you.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

The picture noskydaddy has posted is Exsudoporus frostii, formerly Boletus frostii. Also goes against the saying about red pored boletes being poisonous, this one's edible.
I would say the one Jmay has posted is a Boletus edulis variation......This is an older and crappy video of the ones I found in Northern Michigan. The first ones were from Lapeer Michigan, in the southern-mid part of the state.

<iframe width="846" height="635" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Jmay (Jul 3, 2018)

Hey Jack were the N.E Kings in the video a July flush like I find for the most part or a fall flush ? Thanks


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

gbmillerman said:


> Mid 50’s must be at the surface, I took a 4 inch reading in the garden with wide open sun and got to 46, still a couple weeks to go, especially with the cool weather coming.


Just went out side to take a pic of the mother of all indicators, IMO.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Helps if you can include pic with post. Picture with small flowers is from last year on 4/14. Buds are today.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Jmay said:


> Hey Jack were the N.E Kings in the video a July flush like I find for the most part or a fall flush ? Thanks


No, those were found in early September.


----------



## Jmay (Jul 3, 2018)

jack said:


> No, those were found in early September.


Thanks Jack, I was curious. Just trying to keep records of dates/weather etc.. of the N.E King flushes I run across.


----------



## Lost_Literati (May 2, 2018)

Are there any poisonous look alikes to these kings in Michigan?

I've found them, spore prints were olive brown, looked like kings, but I haven't tried them.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Lost_Literati said:


> Are there any poisonous look alikes to these kings in Michigan?
> 
> I've found them, spore prints were olive brown, looked like kings, but I haven't tried them.


About the only one I can think of would be Tylopilus rubrobrunneus or T. Felleus. However, a quick taste test will tell you it's Tylopilus because it will taste terribly bitter. And I mean bitter. You also want to stay away from red pore and blue staining Boletes


----------



## Lost_Literati (May 2, 2018)

jack said:


> About the only one I can think of would be Tylopilus rubrobrunneus or T. Felleus. However, a quick taste test will tell you it's Tylopilus because it will taste terribly bitter. And I mean bitter. You also want to stay away from red pore and blue staining Boletes


Thanks. Maybe this year. I have found and ate shaggy manes, velvet foot, chanterelles, morels of course, slippery jacks, giant puffballs, and a few others, all after careful identification and a few years of finding, identifying, and then the delicious reward


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

I will be heading North on Memorial day weekend and of course hope for the best. I will report finds or no finds. And anything that relates to Morels.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

mmh said:


> I will be heading North on Memorial day weekend and of course hope for the best. I will report finds or no finds. And anything that relates to Morels.


I'm headed north on the same weekend. But... I'm taking the 5th wheel all the way up to Pictured Rocks to do a month of camp hosting. So... I'm hoping May is productive for me in the LP. 

I'm hoping for a better black season this year.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

celticcurl said:


> I'm headed north on the same weekend. But... I'm taking the 5th wheel all the way up to Pictured Rocks to do a month of camp hosting. So... I'm hoping May is productive for me in the LP.
> 
> I'm hoping for a better black season this year.


I have been to Pictured Rocks. What a wonderful place. Enjoy


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

jack said:


> About the only one I can think of would be Tylopilus rubrobrunneus or T. Felleus. However, a quick taste test will tell you it's Tylopilus because it will taste terribly bitter. And I mean bitter. You also want to stay away from red pore and blue staining Boletes


Jack, thank you so much for your "crappy" video! I've been shroom hunting for a little less than a decade, and started with morels. Since then I've also found pinkies, horse shrooms, shaggy manes, hens and chickens. I also find a ton of boletes at the right time of year, which has kind of launched me on a campaign to find the King! 

You described the woods you found the kings in, but that was in Michigan. I'm in NE Ohio. A guy on the Wild Edibles page of Ohio Game Fishing posted a vid of his relatives in eastern Europe/Russia finding Kings in beech woods. Well, I happen to know where the biggest beech woods is, or was, in this county! I'll have to drive out there to see if it has succumbed to development or not! 

I've never had the nerve to try any of the boletes I've found so far. When people recommend tasting them, do they mean raw? How else would you find out they are bitter? 

So far I've been subsisting on dried Kings that come from Poland, that I buy at a local Polish deli! I'd like to find my own.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

It doesn't hurt to chew on a little piece and spit it out. I find a lot of my Chanterelles around Beech, at least up here in Northern Michigan. They usually start to appear around the time the Indian Pipes come up, somewhere around mid to late July.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

jack said:


> It doesn't hurt to chew on a little piece and spit it out. I find a lot of my Chanterelles around Beech, at least up here in Northern Michigan. They usually start to appear around the time the Indian Pipes come up, somewhere around mid to late July.
> View attachment 14706
> View attachment 14704


Totally agree with the pipes being a key indicator, also tells us the lobsters are up too.
Funny over here chanterelles seem to like white oak & cherry tree’s.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

sb said:


> *Summer & Fall Mushrooms*
> Hey!! I'll chime in on this.
> 
> What's so great about mushrooming in the woods other times of the year is the number of edible mushrooms you can find on the same trip.
> ...


So true! I started out hunting morels only. But when I get interested in something, I tend to go whole hog! That happened when I finally started FINDING some morels. Oddly enough what pushed me over the edge was a completely accidental find! I was headed out and came to a stop light about a mile from my house with a city park on my left. I looked over there, and under 2 maple trees were all kinds of mushrooms! By this time I had bought Kuo's _100 Edible Mushrooms_, picked some of these and did the spore print. _Agaricus campestris_, meadow mushrooms, or "pinkies" as I've discovered they are called locally. _A. arvensis_, or the "horse mushroom" also pops there. 



jack said:


> There are variations of the truth King Bolete. California has Boletus edulis var. grandedulis. Not sure what the East coast version is. When I get some time I'll try and dig some information up.


I've never been all that confident in my bolete identification. That said, I've never tried to eat one that I've found. Last year I found some gorgeous looking boletes growing in the woods next to a golf course. I picked one to take it home and do a spore print. Turned out the merest touch would cause it to stain as blue as India ink! I chucked it in the trash can at the next tee! I've found some where the pore surface wasn't just red, it was crimson! Some of those things can be downright scary!


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Glenn said:


> View attachment 19072


chippewa county on the map


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Glenn said:


> View attachment 19074
> 
> 
> chippewa county on the map


That is a beautiful specimen. I prefer to hunt Blacks and what is in your picture is what I need, preferably a few hundred.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

mmh said:


> That is a beautiful specimen. I prefer to hunt Blacks and what is in your picture is what I need, preferably a few hundred.


They are just getting started in northern michigan. I have only found three so far. Going to cheboygan county today to look for more.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Glenn said:


> They are just getting started in northern michigan. I have only found three so far. Going to cheboygan county today to look for more.


I will be in the Otsego County area Memorial day weekend hoping it will be the right time.


----------



## david reno (Apr 24, 2017)

Glenn said:


> View attachment 19072


Glen have you ever hunted over in the mesick area


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

david reno said:


> Glen have you ever hunted over in the mesick area


NO I HAVE NEVER HUNTED MESICK AREA. ITS A LITTLE TOO FAR FOR ME TO DRIVE. I RELEGATE MY PURSUIT TO WOLVERINE AND NORTH TO WHERE I LIVE IN SAULT STE MARIE.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

41 BLACK MORELS AND HUNDREDS OF VERPAS IN CHEBOYGAN COUNTY ON MOTHERS DAY!!!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Glenn said:


> 41 BLACK MORELS AND HUNDREDS OF VERPAS IN CHEBOYGAN COUNTY ON MOTHERS DAY!!!


Had any luck since you posted on Monday?


----------



## Twinsies (Apr 13, 2019)

I’m an Ohioan, just bought a house on 10 acres in Leelanau County. I walked through the woods today and only found one by an old apple tree. The trees are mostly pine, there were lots of false morels, and then a couple I didn’t recognize. I’m planning to spend more time out tomorrow. Cross your fingers!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Twinsies said:


> I’m an Ohioan, just bought a house on 10 acres in Leelanau County. I walked through the woods today and only found one by an old apple tree. The trees are mostly pine, there were lots of false morels, and then a couple I didn’t recognize. I’m planning to spend more time out tomorrow. Cross your fingers!


Go get-um.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Looks like you have a lot of Gyromitra in your woods. And the dusky purplish one, I have no idea! But, it seems like you live in a "shroomy" area. Good luck hunting in the future.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

mmh said:


> Had any luck since you posted on Monday?


yes i went friday to cheboygan county and had my best day ever on black morels = 190 all together. definitely a good year!!!!


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

mmh said:


> Had any luck since you posted on Monday?


@mmh thought this might be helpful info


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the report, Looks like you had a great time, Shroom on


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you for the report, Shroom on


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I’m heading up to the UP from Kentucky Memorial weekend and will be there for a week. I appreciate the reports. I originally thought we might hit the season too late but it’s looking like our timing will be ok considering the blacks are just now popping good in the Lewiston area.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

mmh said:


> Thank you for the report, Shroom on


This was my friday finds.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

rick said:


> I’m heading up to the UP from Kentucky Memorial weekend and will be there for a week. I appreciate the reports. I originally thought we might hit the season too late but it’s looking like our timing will be ok considering the blacks are just now popping good in the Lewiston area.


Your timing is great!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Will be North this coming weekend, will post finds.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Jack, Any words of wisdom?


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

MMH

My plans to go to the U.P. have been delayed. Care if I tag along with you all one day this weekend?


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

celticcurl said:


> MMH
> 
> My plans to go to the U.P. have been delayed. Care if I tag along with you all one day this weekend?


I will let you know shortly.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

@celticcurl Jeremiah n I will be up as well not sure of where yet but I'll keep ya posted n see where u will be


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Elmgirl

Figures... things have changed again. I might be in the U.P on Saturday! I sure would have loved to meet up with you all this weekend. 

Maybe you can come up to the U.P and hunt sometime in June? I should probably scout it first and let you know if there is much to pick so you don't waste your time.

How long are you going to be in MI? I could probably drive down on Tuesday or Wednesday and we could meet up.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

celticcurl said:


> Elmgirl
> 
> Figures... things have changed again. I might be in the U.P on Saturday! I sure would have loved to meet up with you all this weekend.
> 
> ...


I'll keep in touch if things are going well we will be there till Tuesday night if not we will head home Monday late night


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

celticcurl said:


> Elmgirl
> 
> Figures... things have changed again. I might be in the U.P on Saturday! I sure would have loved to meet up with you all this weekend.
> 
> ...


If things are good may stay Monday and head home Tuesday
Rest of the family will be heading home Monday. Stay in touch


----------



## Tony&Toni (Apr 16, 2018)

It’s been almost like the the “good old years” south of Gaylord. Later than usual. Last days of May and first of June still finding scattered blacks but many tans on edges of woods in grassy areas


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

We spent the week in the UP and the blacks and small greys had just started popping. Left there and picked in the Vanderbilt area Saturday and found yellows. Wish I had gone down South earlier in the week. Judging by what I and others found, picking should be good for another week and my 2 weeks further north.


----------



## Tony&Toni (Apr 16, 2018)

Good luck rick. We are heading back Detroit area. STILL finding a few stragglers today. June 3!!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Elmgirl /Rick

Mushroom Mary and I are home.
Did not find many this past weekend but had a great time up North. Will post more thoughts soon.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

15 pounds for a three day weekend in Emmet County and southern part of Cheboygan County. Weekend warriors should be able to get another mess this weekend June 8 anywhere from Gaylord to further north.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Glenn said:


> 15 pounds for a three day weekend in Emmet County and southern part of Cheboygan County. Weekend warriors should be able to get another mess this weekend June 8 anywhere from Gaylord to further north.


Unfortunately Morel season is done for me, am already looking forward to next year.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

mmh said:


> Elmgirl /Rick
> 
> Mushroom Mary and I are home.
> Did not find many this past weekend but had a great time up North. Will post more thoughts soon.


Glad you. Two are home safe


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

mmh said:


> Unfortunately Morel season is done for me, am already looking forward to next year.


Same here we have a graduation party to attend this weekend and the season has wore me out but definitely looking forward to next year!


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Glenn said:


> 15 pounds for a three day weekend in Emmet County and southern part of Cheboygan County. Weekend warriors should be able to get another mess this weekend June 8 anywhere from Gaylord to further north.


Went after work for an hour last night the 4th and picked 20 nice fresh blondes in Mackinac County. What a great year for morels!!!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> Same here we have a graduation party to attend this weekend and the season has wore me out but definitely looking forward to next year!


I feel there is a void in my life. But I am sure I will survive.


----------



## aradralami (Dec 6, 2019)

jack said:


> The picture noskydaddy has posted is Exsudoporus frostii, formerly Boletus frostii. Also goes against the saying about red pored boletes being poisonous, this one's edible.
> I would say the one Jmay has posted is a Boletus edulis variation......This is an older and crappy video of the ones I found in Northern Michigan. The first ones were from Lapeer Michigan, in the southern-mid part of the state.


I have found several different varieties of bolete in my area near grayling, mi. But have not found many kings, only a few. I do see a lot of aspen scaber, are they very tasty..haven't tried them.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Planing the family foray for weekend before Memorial day weekend Hoping for a great hunt.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

aradralami said:


> I have found several different varieties of bolete in my area near grayling, mi. But have not found many kings, only a few. I do see a lot of aspen scaber, are they very tasty..haven't tried them.


Just my opinion but I don't mess with scabers. I know a few people that have eaten them over the past few years and had some gastric upsets. I'm not a big bolete eater, just a handful of the more common ones like around Lewiston ( looks like I'm you neighbor ) Boletus pallidus, variations of the King, and a few others.


----------



## aradralami (Dec 6, 2019)

jack said:


> Just my opinion but I don't mess with scabers. I know a few people that have eaten them over the past few years and had some gastric upsets. I'm not a big bolete eater, just a handful of the more common ones like around Lewiston ( looks like I'm you neighbor ) Boletus pallidus, variations of the King, and a few others.


Thanks for the advice jack, I didn't know scabers make gastric upsets! you are a great neighbor


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Pigeon area has added around 500 more acres of public access.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

That is good news for-folks.


----------

